# Cross Breeding Pigeons



## mgjoseph (Jun 9, 2014)

09 June 2014, Chennai, India.
I brought a few fancy pigeons to my farm 9 months back. (Kings, Madeenas, Sherazis, Fantails, satinets, etc.). The seller had told me that they were confirmed pairs, but I realized after some days that many of them were not mating and they remained singles. Later, some singles started pairing with other varieties.

A King male and a Madeena female became a loving pair and they mated and we got one young one which resembles a Madeena. (The second young one died as a baby). 

A male fantail found a female Sherazi as his wife and mated and we got a beautiful young offspring, a Sherazi with plenty of feather on the feet (much more than of the mother) and an ordinary tail like the mother (No fanning of tail). The young one seems more precious than its mother because it has plenty of feathers in its feet. (The other young one died soon after hatching). 

I will wait for a few more months and see more off-springs, before deciding to return the parents to the dealer who sold them to me for reason "they are not confirmed pairs". 

Any comments or advice? Thanks.


----------



## ThePigeonGene (May 30, 2014)

What sort of comments are you looking for?

If you want to pair them by breed you should have isolated them until they were properly bonded.

Will he take them back? Here they certainly wouldn't. Certainly not if you've had them for months and if you've bred off them and taken the offspring.


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

well at times... I find that people call "pairs" as from the same parent birds. like sibling birds... who are born as a "pair"... he may have confused the "pair" as being mated pairs.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

to me a pair is mated breeding . a couple is 2 birds , a few is 3 or more birds


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

but if it were me i would not cross breed birds unless your trying to get a specific aspect such as color or size . as it has been stated before not to many people want mutts unless they are going to use them in dog training or pigeon shots .


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

mgjoseph said:


> 09 June 2014, Chennai, India.
> I brought a few fancy pigeons to my farm 9 months back. (Kings, Madeenas, Sherazis, Fantails, satinets, etc.). The seller had told me that they were confirmed pairs, but I realized after some days that many of them were not mating and they remained singles. Later, some singles started pairing with other varieties.
> 
> A King male and a Madeena female became a loving pair and they mated and we got one young one which resembles a Madeena. (The second young one died as a baby).
> ...


Hi...
If you wanna raise pigeons for fun only then you can cross and produce mongrels but mongrels wouldn't be wanted by a fancier.

There was a time, many years ago when something gotten into me and I wanted to have many different breeds in my loft I could possibly have have. I had 15-17 different breed and I was happy but I ended all messed up and pigeons cross bred and the offsprings were unwanted. My cross breeders would produce one offspring on mum having attributes of dad and his sibling would be on dad with mum's attributes. They were only good for crowding the space up and eating.
So I decided to keep only three breeds,homers,fantails as fosters and highflyers.
I would say do whatever it takes and sell,swap or give away but don't let them crossbreed. Let fantails pair with fans only and kings with kings and madeens with madeenas and stuff for their better future and yours as a hobbiest.

One youngster dying everytime could be because of some disease in your loft


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mgjoseph said:


> 09 June 2014, Chennai, India.
> I brought a few fancy pigeons to my farm 9 months back. (Kings, Madeenas, Sherazis, Fantails, satinets, etc.). The seller had told me that they were confirmed pairs, but I realized after some days that many of them were not mating and they remained singles. Later, some singles started pairing with other varieties.
> 
> A King male and a Madeena female became a loving pair and they mated and we got one young one which resembles a Madeena. (The second young one died as a baby).
> ...



my advice would be for you not to breed mixed breed pigeons that may be hard to find homes for if you get out of keeping pigeons. full bred or purebred breeds are easier to find buyers or adoptive homes. 

I would buy only true pairs that have layed and raised babies before.. don't buy pigeons as a group. if you don't want to go that route then you will have to seperate the breeds in their own lofts and only have that breed in there..most will find a mate..but the purpose is to set up singles to advance the breed .. meaning do not breed poor examples of that breed. both hen and cock should be as close to the breed guidelines as possible.


----------

